# Pics of my friesian *pic heavy*



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, friesian/percheron cross. I got him a while ago, but hes come along so well  
































































His tail tho.
































Lol at both our faces


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful horse and rider!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Why thank you


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

He's beautiful!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I got new pics todayy! Ill post them laterr.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for crappy quality...


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

He's so pretty! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Stop it, you're making me jealous! 
He's gorgeous, he is!!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi is a very handome big boy


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

He's so handsome!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Im going out again today, so i might be able to get more pictures


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I got really bored so i decided to play around with his hair.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so regal but in a completely different way! I like how you look on, and standing next to, him


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

is he mixed? It was my understanding that Friesians had to be solid black, with a star as the only acceptable marking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ne0n Zero said:


> is he mixed? It was my understanding that Friesians had to be solid black, with a star as the only acceptable marking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you read the first post it says "friesian/percheron cross"


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> If you read the first post it says "friesian/percheron cross"


Yep, just realized I came in on the second page (didn't realize since there are pics there also) and made an *** of myself, ****. My bad. He is a beautiful boy! 

The mobile site likes to jump to later pages, I am learning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's all good  Beautiful horse though, right? Love the crazy amount of pictures.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

He is such a stunner!


----------



## dapples and greys (Jun 21, 2013)

He's gorgeous! Love his dapples!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's an interesting mix. What are you planning to do with him?


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> That's an interesting mix. What are you planning to do with him?


He has a love for jumping, but im leaning towards dressage and driving.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a hunter/jumper show today


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

I brought my friend withh me today.
















I know the line is dragging, i was still in the process of rolling it up.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

More


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice horse


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always love your photos!


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## xXRubyXx (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful horse!  The running braid looks so nice on him, whenever i do one on Ruby the braid never makes it to the end of her mane. :S


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

He's a beautiful horse!!!........


----------

